# Bare Tank Vs Planted/dw Tank



## RedBellyBoo (Sep 7, 2012)

Pros and cons of a bare tank?
I was thinking having an open space with no hiding areas will make them less skittish. But don't they fight more?

Pros and cons of a planted/dw tank?
This type of tank will give them more places to hide which eliminates the "line of sight" which causes them to fight less? But at the same time, wouldn't this make them more skittish?

Please share your thoughts with me. Thanks in advance!


----------



## chadw07 (Aug 22, 2012)

I am not an expert but in my mind it would be the opposite. if they have somewhere to hide they will be more relaxed. plus if you want them to act as natural as possible you have to have the closest thing to their natural habitat. The fighting thing is also true. when i got mine they were in a bare tank and they fought all day long. When I added my fake vegetation they established their own spots in the tank and have calmed down quite a bit.


----------



## zackmorrisl (Mar 15, 2011)

When it comes down to it, it depends on personality of the fish. Planted tanks with lots of decor can provide hiding spots but this also can create territory. When a fish decides to go for a stroll and crosses into another's spot it can create problems. One of the biggest pros to adding plants is that it will improve the quality of water and reduce nitrates. If you have a cramped tank with not alot of area for them to swim this will be a problem as they will always be bumping into each other which will obviously cause problems. I have a huge tank and each fish has his spot. Adding plants and decor at first will cause them to be more skittish but in time once they get to know ya it will no longer be the case. Every time I come close to the tank they swim up to me to say whats up, give me some food man!
If you dont have much room and want them to be hidden from each other you could try adding pigment to the water.


----------



## Ahmed (Jun 23, 2007)

Amazing how shoal fish are actually territorial


----------

